# يوم الجمعة 21 ديسمبر 2012  ...... نهاية العالم !!!!!!!



## amselim (7 نوفمبر 2009)

•منتديات الإنترنت والعديد من المواقع والمجموعات البريدية تروج لــ 2012
•أخبار كاذبة منسوبة لوكالة "ناسا" عن وجود كوكب يدعى نيبيرو (Nibiru)
•نبوءة "نوستراداموس" وتقويم شعب ألمايا أكثر المنادين بنهاية العالم في 2012
•الشيخ "الحوالي" يشارك في "الحبكة" نكاية في إسرائيل
•النصوص الدينية واضحة لا تحتاج لتفسير" لا أحد يعلم الساعة"  
كتب: عماد توماس- خاص بالأقباط متحدون 

قصة الرقم 2012
حكايات وأقاويل كثيرة تناثرت في الأيام الماضية حول الرقم "2012" الذي أصبح أشهر رقم يتحدثون عنه هذه الأيام بمزيد من التوجس والخوف، وأحيانًا الهلع المبني على الجهل وعدم الإيمان.  
يكفى أن تبحث في محرك البحث العالمي جوجل بهذا الرقم فتجد مواقع عديدة تتحدث عنه، أو إذا زرت موقع "اليوتيوب" وبحثت بذات الرقم فستجد عشرات من أفلام الفيديو التي تحكي عن سر هذا الرقم!!  
2012هو ذلك العام الذي يتوقع الفلكيون (فناء العالم فيه)، وبالتحديد يوم الجمعة 21 ديسمبر 2012، وهو ليس الإدعاء الأول ولن يكن الأخير، فمن قبل حدد السبتيين الأدفنتست موعد 22 أكتوبر 1842م (لنهاية العالم ومجيء المسيح) ولم يحدث، وفي نهاية الألفية الثانية سرت شائعات عن نهاية العالم ولم يحدث، وها هي الدعوة تتجدد مرة أخرى في 21 ديسمبر 2012 القادم.

كثيرًا من البرامج الوثائقية، والكتب والأفلام السينمائية تحدثت عن نهاية العالم في هذا التاريخ، وتحضر هوليود الآن لعرض فيلم سينمائي يحمل عنوانه الرقم 2012، وحددت موعدًا لعرضه-بحسب الأخبار الواردة- في 13 نوفمبر القادم بإعتبار أن يوم 13 إشارة لعدد التشاؤم. 

كوكب نيبيرو (Nibiru)
نسبت وكالات الأنباء والمواقع وبعض الصحف خبرًا كاذبًا أن وكالة ناسا -موقع إدارة علوم الفضاء- أكدت وجود كوكب أخر بالإضافة إلى الكواكب الأحد عشر المتعارف عليها، حيث كشف أحد التلسكوبات التابعة للوكالة في الفضاء، ظهور كوكب يعادل حجم الشمس تقريبًا وأطلق عليه إسم (نيبرو). (Nibiru)
وقيل- من ضمن ما قيل- أن هذا الكوكب يقترب من الأرض مسببًا سلسلة من الحوادث والكوارث الطبيعية لتكون نهاية العالم في الحادي والعشرين من ديسمبر 2012 كما تقول التنبؤات،  وأن وكالة ناسا تخفي دلائل وجود كوكب نيبيرو عن العامة وأن الفلكيون في العالم يتآمرون لإخفاء الحقيقة خشيةً من ردة فعل الشعوب؟

ويضيف الخبر المزعوم أن وكالة ناسا قامت بدراسة ذلك الكوكب الغامض فوجدت أنه ذو قوة مغناطيسية هائلة تعادل ما تحمله الشمس، وبالتالي وجدوا أن هناك مخاطر كثيرة لو إقترب من مسار الأرض، وبعد إختبارات لمدة خمس سنوات، وجدو أن هذا الكوكب سوف يمر بالقرب من الكرة الأرضية على مسافة تمكن سكان شرق أسيا من رؤيته بكل وضوح (2009)، بل أنه سوف يعترض مسار الأرض وذالك في عام (2011) وفي هذا العام سيتمكن جميع سكان الأرض من رؤيته وكأنه شمس أخرى. ونظرًا لقوته المغناطيسية الهائلة فإنه سوف يعمل على عكس القطبية؛ أي أن القطب المغناطيسي الشمالي سيصبح هو القطب المغناطيسي الجنوبي والعكس صحيح، وبالتالي فإن الكرة الأرضية سوف تبقى تدور دورتها المعتادة حول نفسها ولكن بالعكس حتى يبدأ الكوكب بالإبتعاد عن الأرض مكملاً طريقه المساري حول الشمس.

نبوءة نوستراداموس
أشارت بعض الأخبار الأخرى أن عالم الفلك الفرنسي نوستراداموس (سنة 1890) تنبأ بأن الكواكب التابعة للمجموعة الشمسية سوف تضطرب بنهاية الألفية الثاني، وستسبب دمار الحياة بعد 12 عاما فقط، أى في عام 2012 بالإضافة إلى تأكيدات بعض العلماء من اليابان والصين مثل عالم الرياضيات الياباني(هايدو ايناكاوا )(1950): الذي تنبأ بأن كواكب المجموعة الشمسية سوف تنظم في خط واحد خلف الشمس- وأن هذه الظاهرة سوف تصاحب بتغيرات مناخية وخيمة تنهي الحياة على سطح الأرض بحلول 2012. 

تقويم شعب ألمايا
يستند روبرت سابت –واحد ممن يتوقعون نهاية مأساوية للعالم قريبًا- إلى أن شعب ألمايا الذي بنى حضارة قديمة وعظيمة في أمريكا اللاتينية كان يتبع تقويمًا ينتهي في 21 ديسمبر عام 2012 ويشير هذا التاريخ إلى نهاية دورة الحياة لدى حضارة ألمايا والتي يبلغ طولها 5126 سنة، ولطالما عرف عن ذلك الشعب شغفه بالفلك، ولا يُعرف بعد لماذا تم تحديد ذلك التاريخ ليكون نهاية العالم!! 
ويبدو الأمر ساذجًا فهل نهاية تقويم ألمايا يعنى نهاية العالم؟! فالتقويم الميلادي ينتهي في 31 ديسمبر من كل عام وتبدأ سنة جديدة بعده، ولم يقل أحد إن العالم سينتهي بنهاية سنة التقويم الميلادي وهى نفس المزاعم التي تناثرت حول نهاية العالم في نهاية القرن العشرين!!  

تفسير الشيخ "الحوالي"
ولضمان نجاح هذه "الحبكة" لا بد من تفاعل العلم بالإيمان، فخرج علينا الشيخ الدكتور سفر بن عبد الرحمن الحوالي بكتاب بعنوان "يوم الغضب هل بدأ بإنتفاضة رجب؟" وتساءل فيه متى يحل يوم الغضب؟ ومتى يُدمر الله رجسة الخراب؟ ومتى تفك قيود القدس وتعود لها حقوقها؟
 ويضيف الشيخ الحوالي أن دانيال النبي حدد المدة بين الكرب والفرج، وبين عهد الضيقة وعهد الطوبى بـ (45) سنة وحدد قيام دولة الرجس في القدس كان سنة (1967م) وعليه فتكون النهاية أو بداية النهاية سنة (1967 + 45) = 2012م ...ويترجى شيخنا "الحوالي" وقوع هذا الحدث نكاية في اليهود! 

*نصوص دينية
هل نحتاج لإستدعاء نصوص دينية لتأكيد عدم مقدرة الإنسان على تحديد اليوم الذي ينتهي العالم فيه، هل نحتاج أن نؤكد على قول السيد المسيح "وأما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما أحد ولا ملائكة السموات..." * هل نشدّد على إن جميع محاولات تحديد نهاية العالم فشلت؟ والدليل أننى مازلت أكتب هذا المقال وأنتي عزيزتي القارئة/ عزيزي القارئ مازلت تقرأ ماكتبته. 

تكذيب من موقع "ناسا"  
لماذا لا نذهب سريعا لزيارة موقع "ناسا" الإلكتروني لنرى تكذيب هذه الأخبار، فكما يقولون البينة على من إدعى، فقد أطلق موقع "ناسا" الإلكتروني على هذه المزاعم أو الأكاذيب "خدعة نهاية العالم" وينفي الموقع من الأساس وجود كوكب يدعى نيبيرو...هل تريد مزيد من التأكيد؟!  
ناسا هيئة مخصصة للطيران والفضاء. ولو درسنا إسم ناسا عن الانجليزية فهو National Aeronautics And Space Administration
وطبقا لويكيبيديا العربية فتعرف ناسا أنها: الإدارة الوطنية للملاحة الفضائية والفضاء، فناسا لا تقوم بأبحاث الفلك كما هو شائع حيث أن علم الفلك علم منفصل تمامًا عن علوم الفضاء. ولكن هذا لم يمنع مناضلو نظرية نيبيرو بإدعاء بأن ناسا تخفي معلومات هذا الكوكب، وكأن ناسا تملك وتدير مراصد العالم الفلكية! 
قامت "ناسا" بالرد على هذه المزاعم وطالبت بالتأكد والتحري عن مصدر المعلومات قبل القبول بها، بأن يكون المصدر علمي معروف من مؤسسة أكاديمية أو علمية مرموقة. فليس كل ما نقرأه في المواقع الإلكترونية والمدونات والقوائم البريدية والمنتديات حقيقة حتى وإن كانت المعلومات تبدو منطقية للوهلة الأولى. فهذا ما يٌطلق عليه بالإنتحال أو التأثير والتلاعب بالأفكار وهو حديث آخر يطول عن أخلاقيات وميثاق العمل الصحفي. 

الخلاصة
خلاصة القول نقول أن الفكر الغيبي والخرافي بدأ يتطور، فبعد أن كان يزعم مزاعم لا تقترب من العقل ويستخدم تفسير النصوص الدينية لتغليب مصلحة خاصة أو ترويج فكر معين، الآن خلط مروجي الغيبيات بين العلم والدين، ونشروا الشائعات، وصدقوها وتعاملوا معها كأنها حقيقة مطلقة. 
*ونؤكد في النهاية أن المؤمن الحقيقي ينتظر نهاية العالم ليس بالخوف والهلع، لكن بالفرح والإشتياق. *


----------



## Coptic Adel (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*طبعا كلام عاري تماما من الصحة

نهاية العالم لا يعلمها انسان

اما بخصوص 2012 فهو دعاية للفيلم الجديد

 الذي سوف يصدر يوم 13 نوفمبر 

بعنوان The End Of Days 2012* 





​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 نوفمبر 2009)

انا شوفت اعلانات الفيلم 2012

مش ممكن اصلا ده يحصل

مع انى نفسى ده يحصل​


----------



## knknknkn (7 نوفمبر 2009)

صدقونى ياريت دة عز المنى دة اخر اية فى الكتاب المقدس بتقول (امين تعالى ايها الرب يسوع)

وامنيت كل انسان بيحب المسيح لسان حالة (امين تعالى ايها الرب يسوع)

ما عدا الشرار يريدون حياة العالم

بس المهم السوال .هل انا مستعد لهذا المجى ؟


الى بقول الكلام دة نسيين انى فى الة محب يحكم الكون .نسيين انى فى الة قادر ان يحمينا من كل شر 

مش معقول تكون النهاية المئسوية دى لاولادة

انا شايف الافضل قول الرب (اسهرو وصلو لان ابليس عدوكم يجول ملتمس من يبتلعة)


----------



## خاطى ونادم (9 نوفمبر 2009)

كل اللى  نقوله انه يا رب  نكون مستعدين ليوم زى كدة
شكراااااااااااااا للخبر​


----------

